# Clear Creek



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Planing on fishing Clear Creek around the lnacaster/rockbridge area this spring. any tips? I hear that there are NATURAL trout in this stream


thanks


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't believe there are any natural trout in there. The only trout I know of in Clear Creek are the stocked browns which aren't a native species. There might be some reproduction by the stocked browns since that stream is pretty high quality. I don't think there are any brookies in there nor have there ever been. 

There is a Clear Creek in PA that has native Brook Trout. Maybe someone confused that stream with the one in OH?

I've only fished it once and didn't catch poo but I'm not much of a fisherman with a flyrod 

Steve


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone else ever fish this stream?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, wonder if there are any smallies in there? I'm assuming that since it's a tributary of the Hocking that there should be. Maybe we can try it out on a little wading trip this coming spring.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

me and my boss were talking about doing it this spring, it's only about 10mins. from where I work so just about any day would be good. I'll let you know doug. up for rose lake again???


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm up for Rose Lake if its a little warmer! Although if this cold weather keeps up, we'll have to wait a little bit for some open water. I'm ready to give a spillway a shot once water gets back to normal. I want to hit Deer Creek sometime once everything returns to normal (for this time of year)!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

if I rember I'll go and check out the spill way monday or tuesday. Too cold to be out fishing too long, hopefully I'm not sick this trip to rose lake llike last time. any idea when they are stocking?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Rose Lake has been stocked since October. I'll agree with you, TOO COLD to be out now. With all I have to do at school, I should be working every chance I get. However, I do have to take a break sometime  ! 
I did see the weather for the upcoming week. Except for Tuesday and Wednsday, I think, weather will be cold with temps around 20 through the day. I say forget this month and see what's happening in Feb.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

yup i agree


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Since I live in the Lancaster area I was very interested to find out about this area also. Clear Creek runs through a Metro Park. metroparks.net 
I talked to a co-worker who is a hiker and he said the access to the creek within the park is good. This seems like my kind of fishing so I too will be visiting this place in the spring. I may run down there today since I got off work early and see what it looks like.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey GoinFishin, do you know what the smallie fishing is like in Clear Creek? It's a trib of the Hocking so I'm thinking it may have some potential. Would love a few new places to chase some smallies!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing doug, gone, maybe you can meet us down there sometime after it warms up some. Maybe when it hits the 40's and ice out we can get some trout out of there?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

The official scoop is that there are smallies and brown trout. I usually take several rods so I think now one of them will be a fly rod. I checked it out last night and I'm mad at myself for not knowing about this sooner. I've lived out there 12+ years and this jewel was right under my nose. I shot some photos and will get them here tonight. It looks really good as far as stream fishing goes. Lots of access an the water looks good. There are parking lots with picnic areas, grills, porta pottys. Overall a well taken care of park. The info I got says the best time to fish for Brown trout is February and March. Brrrrr! I'm gonna try it.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Gonefishin, do you know if there is alot of cover, primarily wood or rocks, in that park of Clear Creek that flows through the Metropark? The majority of success for smallies in the Hocking usually takes place near logs and other wood cover, then rocks. I'll be looking forward to some pictures


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

It does indeed look like a great place with lots of easy access, guess I'll have to dust of the waders and UL earlier then planed!!!


When we going?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, other guys on this site who fish for smallies say that you can catch them all year long as long as there is no ice. Just have to fish deep and slow in the pools. But I'm gonna say that spring break in March is my target time to start fishing for bass, smallmouth and largemouth. 
Depending on the rest of the winter, the smallie action could be getting started about then and fish moving shallow to take advantage of warming water. If we have a mild rest of winter, then things could be good. I've got the waders and light action rod ready to go, so lets plan on maybe spring break time.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

when is spring break for us? I havn't seen any spring quarter books out yet???


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's the photos I promised. Sorry it took so long. Enjoy!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet

thanks


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I asked for a stocking report on Clear Creek from ODNR. These guys are really good about answering questions. Thanks. Appears as though they stock about 3500 yearlings in Oct. or Nov. and have done so since '98. If I'm not mistaken a yearling fish should be 6 or 8" ? Maybe one of you knowledgeable guys can enlighten us all





Stocking Summary 
WATER	SPECIES	STAGE	Numbers	Pounds Size Wt (g)	Remarks
DATE	FORM ID #	SOURCE	(mm)	Remarks
Acres
CLEAR CREEK	04100	0
1998
10/30/1998	LO74	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,750	240.9	164.2	62.31
10/30/1998	LO73	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,750	240.2	164.2	62.31
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,500	481.0	164.2	62.31
Species Sum 3,500	481.0
Year Sum	3,500	481.0
1999
11/09/1999	LO136	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,152	192.0	197.4	75.67
11/09/1999	LO135	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,200	200.0	197.4	75.67
11/09/1999	LO134	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,152	192.0	197.4	75.67
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,504	584.0	197.4	75.67
Species Sum 3,504	584.0
Year Sum	3,504	584.0
2000
11/07/2000	LO286	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,759	272.0	200.0	70.16
11/07/2000	LO285	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,760	272.0	200.0	70.16
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,519	544.0	200.0	70.16
Species Sum 3,519	544.0
Year Sum	3,519	544.0
2001
11/19/2001	LO341	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,750	301.0	195.4	78.09
11/19/2001	LO340	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,750	301.0	195.4	78.09
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,500	602.0	195.4	78.09
Species Sum 3,500	602.0
Year Sum	3,500	602.0
2002
11/19/2002	LO365	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	3,500	564.0	196.0	73.22
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,500	564.0	196.0	73.22
Species Sum 3,500	564.0
Year Sum	3,500	564.0

WATER	SPECIES	STAGE	Numbers	Pounds Size Wt (g)	Remarks
DATE	FORM ID #	SOURCE	(mm)	Remarks
Acres
2003
10/29/2003	LO430	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,751	303.0	193.0	78.54
10/29/2003	LO429	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,751	303.0	193.0	78.54
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,502	606.0	193.0	78.54
Species Sum 3,502	606.0
Year Sum	3,502	606.0
2004
10/27/2004	LO506	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,699	309.0	200.9	82.58
10/27/2004	LO505	LOSFH	BROWN TROUT	YEARLING	1,804	328.0	200.9	82.58
Stage Sum with average size and weight	3,503	637.0	200.9	82.58
Species Sum 3,503	637.0
Year Sum	3,503	637.0
Lake Sum	24,528	4,018.0


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Gonefishin. The access points look good and areas look like they're shallow enough for wading. It looks like it would be a good stream for ultralight set-up. The light line wouldn't spook fish. I hope there is some cover either up or downstream for some smallies. But if not, I've always heard concentrate on the areas right below the riffles. 
Dave, spring break for us is right around the middle of March, like the 12-17 or something like that. But if the ice clears off from Clear Creek maybe we should give it a shot earlier. See if the brown trout would take either rooster tails or feather jig tipped with wax worm floated below a bobber. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds good to me!!!


----------

